# Billy Chow....who knew!!!



## Xue Sheng (Mar 17, 2015)

Well at least I didn't know and to be honest I am rather shocked I didn't

Billy Chow

I watched Fist of Legend (Jet Li) last night and I was wondering about the guy that played General Fujita (Billy Chow) so I looked him up..

Holly reality batman that guy is trained, he even retired from acting in 2006 to train fighters









> Billy Chow (born Chow Bei-lei August 24, 1958 in Calgary, Alberta, Canada), (also credited as Billy Chau and Billy Chow Bei-lei) is a Canadian-Hong Kong film actor, kickboxer, martial artist, and entrepreneur and is also keen Boxing and Muay thai practitioner. Chow is the former WKA world kickboxing champion. Chow is perhaps best known for his roles as General Fujita in the 1994 film Fist of Legend, and Wong, Great Kick of the North in the 1996 film Tai Chi Boxer.





> In the 1980s, Chow was the WKA super welterweight kickboxing champion of the world from 1984 to 1986 His final match on November 20, 2007, in which he lost via decision to Akarn Sanehha of Thailand.





> Chow currently trains fighters out of Billy's Gym in Hong Kong, and Frank Lee's Muay Thai in Edmonton, Canada.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 17, 2015)

never knew that about him.  Thanks for the information


----------



## ShotoNoob (Mar 17, 2015)

FIST OF LEGEND.
|
I liked that movie for several reasons.  Billy Chow was one.  Perfect cast as the "Badass."  I always felt his style had a non-karate flavor.  Now I know....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 3, 2015)

Just looked up Frank Lee, the gym Billy Chow teaches at from time to time...

This guy is 72... I am truly amazed


----------



## hawkryger (Apr 5, 2015)

^^ Love this video, thanks for posting


----------



## mayorchan (Apr 7, 2015)

There's this really excellent Canadian documentary about Frank Lee that features Billy Chow as well. It talks about how Frank trained and mentored Billy on his way to becominga  world champion and a Hong Kong film star. Legend of a Warrior Trailer by Corey Lee - NFB


----------

